# This fat chick can RUN !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

.......not much , but Im training for my first 5k ...... using this program ..
http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

I just finished week 3 ... I ran 1.5 minutes, then walked 2 minutes for 20 minutes .... next week I run 3 minutes .... I KNOW it dont sound like much , but for me, who HATED running all my life , its a GOOD THANG !!!!! 

Maybe this summer I will run an official 5k !!!! 

Id like to hear about your running !!! What kind of shoes do you wear ? Do you have running shorts ?!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> .......not much , but Im training for my first 5k ...... using this program ..
> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
> 
> I just finished week 3 ... I ran 1.5 minutes, then walked 2 minutes for 20 minutes .... next week I run 3 minutes .... I KNOW it dont sound like much , but for me, who HATED running all my life , its a GOOD THANG !!!!!
> ...


WAY TO GO MIZ MARY! That's where I started too! I have done 2 5k's now, and I am training for a half marathon. Who would have known it back when 2 min. of running felt hard? You can do it! 

Shoes? - Go to the local running store if you have one and be fitted for them. Then go on www.roadrunner.com and get them cheaper if you can't afford to buy them from there. It is hard for me to spend money on anything. I am sorta mizerly that way. I have never spent more than $20.00 on a pair of shoes in my life before I started running, and those would have been for a special occasion! L! But good shoes help keep your feet, ankles, and knees protected and are important (unless you are gonna barefoot run like Mammabooh). The wrong shoes can really damage your legs. They make shoes that keep your feet from turning in, or from turning out or what have you, and they can only tell you what you need by seeing you run. It's called a gait analysis. I wish I had done that sooner. 

I'm too embarrassed to run in shorts yet. L! But I do have some sweat pantsy things (light ones) and some t-shirts just for running. Seems like you can only get those things so clean after you have sweated in them and it is best to not use your regular clothes. I should say that it rarely gets above the 70's here, so shorts are not really required. 

HTH, and we're so proud with/for/of you! GOOD FOR YOU!

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Great Mary! keep it up, I am not quite ready to start a running program but hope to soon. Pam


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WTG MARY!!!! Im up to a mile a day ( but weekends) on the treadmill, but its a pace 4 (on my treadmill) when I started thats a run!!! now I can VERY fast walk it!!! Im hoping in another week to add another .5 mile!

Shoes ( I HATE EM) I just have a pair of tennis from walmart (im flat footed so its rough to get comfy ones) and i run in PJ bottoms or my shorts that are "tighter" to the leg so they dont rise up.... Looking at buying some "work out" pants soon!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

WooHoo! Good for you! :goodjob::bouncy::goodjob: Way to go!

Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep up the good work!! :clap: :banana02:

I wish with all my heart I could run, but it's not to be  I'll have to live vicariously through the rest of you!


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I miss running still. When I see someone running that reminds me of how i looked .... it was always such a good feeling.. Oh, well, when my knee 'went' and had to be replaced , that was the end of running, but sure wish i still could do it. I'd probably still be thin,too...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

charliesbugs said:


> I miss running still. When I see someone running that reminds me of how i looked .... it was always such a good feeling.. Oh, well, when my knee 'went' and had to be replaced , that was the end of running, but sure wish i still could do it. I'd probably still be thin,too...


oh dear  Well, think of it this way, if your knee had stayed sound, you might have been running your favorite route on the rainy day that Mrs. Brown had trouble with her car and she drove off the road...hitting you on the way. THEN you'd be dead! So..things worked out well, didn't they?!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

charliesbugs said:


> I miss running still. When I see someone running that reminds me of how i looked .... it was always such a good feeling.. Oh, well, when my knee 'went' and had to be replaced , that was the end of running, but sure wish i still could do it. I'd probably still be thin,too...


I'm sorry charliesbugs. That must be really hard. My dad just had both his knees replaced. They have him on a stationary bike 3 times a week. Have you considered taking up biking? You can still get that jazzed endorphine feeling from biking and it's much easier on your knees. It's prescribed therapy to increase motion after knee replacement, right? Just a thought. I'm all about keeping whatever independence you can keep, even if you have to change how that looks just a little bit.  

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congratulations! Keep up the great work. I just started a while back and am up to 3.2 miles now. I'm loving it!

Oh...about the shorts. No, I don't wear shorts (too many icky spider veins for my liking!), but I do have some very nice capri pants that I wear when I run. They are made by Fila and fit very nicely....they come just to the bottom of my knee. They have a little pcoket that can hold an iPod or a cell phone (or cash, I suppose) and have a nice, wide waistband. I hate tiny waistbands that twist out of shape, so that was a selling point for me. I got them at Kohl's with a 30% discount and one $5.00 off coupon and one $10.00 off coupon, so I'm thinking they were pretty much free!

I have a thing about exercising clothes. All of my other clothes are either hand-me-downs or come from the thrift store, but I want good work-out gear. If I try to work out with sloppy clothes on, I feel lethargic and gross. I wear a jog bra and an exercise tank on top of that with an additional shelf bra in it. I need the double protection...I hate flopping around.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> .......not much , but Im training for my first 5k ...... using this program ..
> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
> 
> I just finished week 3 ... I ran 1.5 minutes, then walked 2 minutes for 20 minutes .... next week I run 3 minutes .... I KNOW it dont sound like much , but for me, who HATED running all my life , its a GOOD THANG !!!!!
> ...



Congrats. :clap: I'm working on the C25K (again!), too. lol 
The first time I did it was _9 years_ ago. Too bad I didn't stick with it... 

Shorts? Um no...

Shoes-- I like Asics (Nimbus) and Nikes (Zoom Vomeros). But then I have high arches, a neutral stride and need the extra cushioning for "large" runners... 
Shoes are a really personal thing. Make sure you know what you're in need of before you buy them. Don't expect to find a good pair for less than $70 unless you find some fantabulous clearance deal. 
And if you haven't yet, once you're running 7-10 miles a week, it's time to invest in good shoes!


----------

